# Touchdown Question



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I just hopped on exchange for work. I had to have admin basically unban my peronal phone from our exchange sever. My question is, will I have to do this every time I wipe for a new ROM?

This is the email I received, device id removed:
Your mobile phoneis temporarilyblocked from accessing content via Exchange ActiveSync because thephone has been quarantined. No action is necessaryon your part. Content will automatically be downloaded as soon asaccess is granted byyour administrator.

Thisdevice'saccessis pending approval. For access, please contact IT.

Information aboutyour mobile phone: Device model: Touchdown Device type: Touchdown Device ID: 0000000000000033 Device OS: Device user agent: TouchDown(MSRPC)/7.2.00016/Device IMEI: Exchange ActiveSync version: 14.0 Device access state: Quarantined Device access state reason: Global

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't have that issue here with that setup. How long have you been using your phone with Exchange? You may want to make sure that any other device associations you may have had are removed except your current one.

Do you know what version of Exchange? Does IT know why it gets quarantined?

EDIT: You may have to if they require approval for new devices.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

We just converted to Exchange 2010 from Lotus Notes. I think it was auto quarantined because it wasn't a recognized device like our blackberries (ew). I imagine it would stay the same but I wonder if I restored app data for that one app with Titanium if it would be a problem. I'll wait a while until IT gets settled in with the transfer, before I go wiping any data.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Bump, anyone else keen on this? Basically just wanted to know if wipe data/factory reset changes the device ID for touchdown. And if so, would a TiBu app data restore remedy the issue?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I did find this information about how a device gets quarantined: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ff959225.aspx

I can tell you from experience from flashing that I've had to remove several ActiveSync devices, so I don't know if restoring a TiBu would fix that. It may be worth trying. Luckily, I'm one of our Exchange Admin's, and we only have about 6 BB users left now.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks again RMarkwald. I'll watch my step so as not to piss off our finicky IT boys.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

It's really easy to remove the devices you don't use, just log into OWA, click Options, then Mobile Devices. You can remove any you don't have/use anymore.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Just do a backup of your settings. I restore (sometimes twice) and everything syncs right up.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> It's really easy to remove the devices you don't use, just log into OWA, click Options, then Mobile Devices. You can remove any you don't have/use anymore.


You mean me on the user side or do you mean the admins?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> You mean me on the user side or do you mean the admins?


You should be able to do it from the user side.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> You talking about TiBu or something inside Touchdown?


Inside of touchdown. When I get to a computer I'll give a bit more detail. It works flawlessly each time for me.
Only hiccup I've seen so far is the last few	ROMs I've flashed I've had to do the restore twice in a row for it to connect.

Edit:
OK - open Touchdown & go to settings (Menu | Settings). Click the Advanced tab on the top right of the screen. Select "Backup Settings" and then accept the prompts. The settings live on your SD card so you can move them off if you want to keep a true backup. I moved my backup from my Thunderbolt to my Nexus & was up/running in a few minutes. Doing it this way I don't need to keep entering my serial key & I don't need to keep re-connecting to the Exchange server every time I flash.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Ya know, right after I posted my question to you, I went and looked and there it was, looks pretty simple. I saved a backup and next time aokp updates I'll get to check out the restore. Thanks again to both of you for all of your patience!


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Just wipe data/cache on Touchdown and try to restore. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Just wipe data/cache on Touchdown and try to restore. Better safe than sorry.


Worked perfectly, thanks!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

